# Raptors @ Knicks, Dec. 2nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........8:00 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0222.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0126.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0318.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1220.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0414.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-knicks-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 17 -- 2 December 2006
Raptors (6-10) @ Knicks (6-12)
_A total team effort led to a Raptors victory yesterday at home versus the Celtics, their fourth in six games. Similarly, the New York Knicks are 4-6 in their last ten, but have a brutal 1-6 home record. A Raptors win and a Nets loss could vault the Raptors back into first place in the spin cycle that is the Atlantic Division. The Knicks are without former Raptor Jalen Rose, who was waived by Isiah Thomas late this summer and subsequently signed with Phoenix. This game will be a chance for revenge for Andrea Bargnani, selected first overall in the NBA draft but jeered by the New York crowd as he walked up to the podium to shake hands with Commissioner David Stern. Joey Graham is expected to start in place of a struggling Fred Jones, who has 15 points in the last four games on 4-20 shooting. The game tips-off at 8:00 PM on TSN and theFan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Supposedly Smitch is considering putting Nesterovic back in the starting lineup because he matches up better with Curry, but since he kept Garbo on Ilgauskas, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah i heard about that too, i think he will put nesterovic instead of garbajosa, but it doesnt really make a difference to me..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think our lineup will be.
Ford
Parker
Garbo
Bosh
Nesterovic


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice win last night....TJ in the Garden tonight, should be special....I'm sure he & Francis are kickin' it:biggrin: .....Raps should get this on, Knicks play better @ home & Det. pretty much handled them last night also.....Raps make it 2 in a row tonight....Bosh got banged up alittle last night, hope it's nothing serious


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Come On Raptors!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Looking forward to this game. Don't think the Knicks are going to lay down for us. I'm expecting a lot of passion in this game despite both teams on back-to-backs. Division "rivalries" start to take shape?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Another must win against a bad team. We need to take 3 of 4, or is it 4 of 5, from teams like NY and BOS who are clearly not playoff teams.

Losing this game would negate any positive feelings from the BOS game. Hopefully the Raps come out with some real energy in the first Q and take it to the Knicks hard. Team needs a killer instinct.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Curry is known to eat up rap's paint, but hopefully with Garbo and Rasho, we will be able to contain him


Francis is starting? I have a feeling balkman will do alot of damage against us, one of those no names that gets his way with the raps. Also, frye injured is gonna help us. He played well as a rookie against us last year if I'm not mistaking. 

Hopefully knicks will just be disfunctional and it will cost them the game.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Raps Should Take This One Easily, If They Come With The Same Energy They Did Yesterday..


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Knicks are 1-6 at home, definetly a winnable game


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Nice win last night....TJ in the Garden tonight, should be special....I'm sure he & Francis are kickin' it:biggrin: .....Raps should get this on, *Knicks play better @ home & Det. pretty much handled them last night also.....*Raps make it 2 in a row tonight....Bosh got banged up alittle last night, hope it's nothing serious



Knicks have the worst home record in the NBA. We are equally as bad on the road though, so it should be an interesting matchup. Eddy Curry has dominated us in recent years, so hopefully he'll be neutralized with Nesterovic on him.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

This game will be decided on how well we cover David Lee on the offensive boards.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

battle of the titans tonight !!

Both teams will be playing for the 2nd time in two nights, so it will be the least lathargic team that wins. We might see more of the bench tonight, hopefully guys like Humphries and PJ can provide a spark if the team looks sluggish.

I'm expecting a pretty sloppy game, but not underestimating the Knicks tonight. They're due for win, especially at home where they know the MSG crowd will start to get hostile if they lose another one and go to 1-7 @Home.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

15-8 Raptors.

Good start so far.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

big stretchy dunk by bosh!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I haven't watched him much but I get the feeling that Balkman is the type of player we should add to our team. He jumps with speed and agressiveness.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

31-29 knicks end of 1st.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

dam nate broke calderons ankle poor guy i hope calderon scroes 20+ lol


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Raps had a comfortable lead but Knicks digged themselves back up to 2 pts behind

Bosh can't shoot that mid range anymore, it's becoming a concern to me.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marbury starting to play well


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow that, marbury pick n roll with Curry is geting dangerous, raps are unable to defend it, good thing cury missed that lay up


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

YES!!!! Garbo with a 3!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

marbury bricks


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

graham open, back door cuts gets fouled, raps back up by 9 again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, crawford with a deep 3, I don't understand why Bosh wanted to guard him.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

64-60 Raps at the half.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="raptorsBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"> Raptors</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-1" align="left">







A. Parker</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">06:53</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">2-2</td>  <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-1">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStatsHover" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-2" align="left">







T. Ford</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">09:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">4-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0</td>  <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">6</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-2">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-3" align="left">







J. Garbajosa</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">08:11</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">2-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">3</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-3">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-4" align="left">







C. Bosh</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">11:15</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">6-11</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">1-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">8-9</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">3</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">6</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">9</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-4">21</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-5" align="left">







R. Nesterovic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">04:35</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">2-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-5">4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-6" align="left">







A. Bargnani</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">07:25</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">3-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">0-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-6">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-7" align="left">







J. Calderon</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">02:57</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">2-4</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">3-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">4</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-7">7</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-8" align="left">







J. Graham</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">03:49</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-8">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-9" align="left">







K. Humphries</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">00:45</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">3-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">2</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-9">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-10" align="left">







F. Jones</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">05:07</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-11" align="left">







D. Martin</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-12" align="left">







P. Tucker</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_13" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-13" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_14" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-14" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_15" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-15" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_16" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-16" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_17" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_18" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_19" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_vtm_20" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020600235-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_vtm-0020600235">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_vtm-0020600235">19-38</td> <td id="stat_3p_vtm-0020600235">4-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_vtm-0020600235">22-23</td> <td id="stat_oreb_vtm-0020600235">5</td> <td id="stat_dreb_vtm-0020600235">14</td> <td id="stat_treb_vtm-0020600235">19</td> <td id="stat_ast_vtm-0020600235">13</td> <td id="stat_pf_vtm-0020600235">8</td> <td id="stat_stl_vtm-0020600235">1</td> <td id="stat_to_vtm-0020600235">8</td> <td id="stat_blk_vtm-0020600235">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_vtm-0020600235">64</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_vtm" align="center">50.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_vtm" align="center">57.1%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_vtm" align="center">95.7%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 4</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 8</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="knicksBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20"> Knicks</td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-1" align="left">







S. Marbury</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-1">06:53</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-1">3-5</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-1">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-1">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-1">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-1">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-1">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-1">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-1">6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-2" align="left">







S. Francis</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-2">12:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-2">1-3</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-2">0-1</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-2">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-2">7</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-2">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-2">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-2">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-2">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-3" align="left">







Q. Richardson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-3">12:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-3">5-10</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-3">4-7</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-3">5</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-3">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-3">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-3">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-3">14</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-4" align="left">







D. Lee</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-4">06:09</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-4">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-4">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-4">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-4">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-4">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-4">2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-5" align="left">







E. Curry</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-5">10:54</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-5">4-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-5">3-4</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-5">2</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-5">3</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-5">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-5">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-5">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-5">11</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-6" align="left">







J. Crawford</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-6"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-6">05:07</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-6">3-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-6">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-6">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-6">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-6">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-6">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-6">5</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-6">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-6">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-6">1</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-6">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-6">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-7" align="left">







R. Balkman</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-7"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-7">05:51</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-7">4-6</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-7">0-0</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-7">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-7">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-7">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-7">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-7">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-7">8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-8" align="left">







M. Rose</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-8"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-8">01:06</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-8">1-1</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-8">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-8">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-8">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-8">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-8">2</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-8">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-8">3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-9" align="left">







N. Robinson</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-9"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-9">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-9">1-2</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-9">1-2</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-9">2-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-9">1</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-9">1</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-9">2</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-9">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-9">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-9">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-9">5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-10" align="left">







K. Cato</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-10"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-10">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-10">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-10">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-10">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-10">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-11" align="left">







J. James</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-11"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-11">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-11">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-11">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-11">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-11">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-12" align="left">







M. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-12"> </td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-12">00:00</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-12">-</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-12">-</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-12">-</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-12">0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_13" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-13" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-13"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_14" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-14" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-14"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_15" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-15" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-15"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_16" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-16" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-16"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_17" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-17" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-17"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_18" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-18" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-18"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_19" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-19" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td>  <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-19"> 

</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" style="display: none;" id="pl_htm_20" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_htm-0020600235-20" align="left">

</td> <td id="pos_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_htm-0020600235-20"> 

</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td id="stat_min_htm-0020600235">120</td> <td id="stat_fg_htm-0020600235">23-42</td> <td id="stat_3p_htm-0020600235">6-12</td> <td id="stat_ft_htm-0020600235">8-9</td> <td id="stat_oreb_htm-0020600235">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_htm-0020600235">12</td> <td id="stat_treb_htm-0020600235">14</td> <td id="stat_ast_htm-0020600235">17</td> <td id="stat_pf_htm-0020600235">17</td> <td id="stat_stl_htm-0020600235">2</td> <td id="stat_to_htm-0020600235">7</td> <td id="stat_blk_htm-0020600235">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_htm-0020600235">60</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td id="bs_group_fgp_htm" align="center">54.8%</td> <td id="bs_group_3pp_htm" align="center">50.0%</td> <td id="bs_group_ftp_htm" align="center">88.9%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 2</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 8</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bosh with 21 points in two quarters. 6-11 from the field, 8-9 from the ft line, 9 boards 3off.
nice.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors are playing very well right now but need stops.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

rasho with a brick, knicks down only by2


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

garbo with a 3, wiiiiiide open


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ford with a long middle jumper, francis responds from a pick, tj turns it over curry's knee, david lee with a dunk from bury's pass in the post, 


raps only up by 1


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

parker drives, dumps it out to ford, wide open 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ford-rasho pick and roll, wide open mid range by rasho


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ford rushes a shot, marbury goes coast to coast and one


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Q schooling Garbo


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bosh with a 20 fter


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gnani with a threeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, Sam is deepening his rotation a bit tonight I see, going with ten players so far tonight.

Why to go Mago, nice shot.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

shookem said:


> Wow, Sam is deepening his rotation a bit tonight I see, going with ten players so far tonight.
> 
> Why to go Mago, nice shot.


 
they are playing a back to back, I think Mitchell needs to


Man, knicks got real quality big man in Lee and Balkman


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jones Stop Chucking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

80-79 knicks

:curse:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jones should go to knicks and chuck up balls with marb, francis, crawford, and Q


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

jones with a GOOD well needed rebound


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Jones Stop Chucking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Was that only his second shot of the game? (I'm looking at the boxscore on yahoo).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

end of 3rd, Raps up by 3 after losing the lead


good.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

shookem said:


> Was that only his second shot of the game? (I'm looking at the boxscore on yahoo).


thank god.



It's not about how many shots you chuck, if you chuck one, that's one too many already.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice charge taken by gnani


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

good steal by Jones, calderon finishes the fast break. I think Jose should of let Jones finish, would of been good for his confidence, and it was a 3 on 1.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

humphries and Gnani playing with good chemistry, Gnani pushed Q down in the post, he didnèt get the ball but created alot of space for kris to work inside.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps couldn't create on the O, knicks fast break, Balkman finishes with a wide open nasty dunk


raps up by 4, time out, bosh gets back in


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Curry is a beast down there, overpowered Rasho and one


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Balkman with a threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1










bricks, of course, lol


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps getting good looks, but can't sink the 3



OT: MTL WON OVER LEAFS BIAAAAAAAAAAAAAATCHE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FORD WITH A LAST SECOND 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knicks turns it over in transition, ford does not rush the fast break!!!! I'm so happy, raps take their time, and rasho with a floater gets a twoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I must say I'm impressed with Curry, even with Rasho, he's just toying with him, if only he had a higher IQ, he would be unstopable.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

good thinkg for us Curry can't sink a FT to save his life


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps can't work the zone


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

curry with a block and an easy at the other end


knicks down by 6


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** rasho fouls out

curry sinks both FT


raps only up by 4


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** knicks makes a stop, alley oop crawford to curry


up only by 2


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps cant sink a shot


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bosh misses first FT, sinks 2nd, 3pt lead


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

curry destroyed bosh on the O


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps cant shoot, knicks are eating up the paint with Curry


this game is getting scary


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

man im really scared right now lol i just wish someone like garbo/andrea would hit a 3 to calm me down


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, Curry toying with bosh again


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! ford with a sick drive and lay up


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Woot! I Love Garbo Screw The 3 Nice Rebound!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Garbajosa with the HUGE offensive rebound!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Q misses, raps ball with less than 30sec to go


bosh rims out, garbo REBOUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knicks foul


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ford sinks both FT with 11.9sec remaining


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

If we win this win I see a nice trend going....It ought to give raps confidence that they CAN win close games....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

i think its safe to BRING OUT THE SALAMI AND CHEESE


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

marb drives, knicks and raps hussle for the rebound, ball gets lodge between rim and board, jump ball


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha



RAPORS WIN RAPTORS IN RAPTORS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeahhh. Raps Win.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

First back to back win of the season, yay!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

yep its safe.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

raptors win!!!! 

Garbo really made up for all his open misses with that rebound


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps with two 20-10!!!!!!!!!!1


Raps are in second place in the atlantic, apparently Nets won.


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

Raptors win! and win on the road.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Big win for the Raps.

The Raptors now have won 5 of their last 7 games.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Get Off The Salami Cheese Mama - Raps Win, Raps Win, Raps Win!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm really starting to lose interest in the details.

So long as the Raptors find a way to win I'm happy.

Bottom line: Raps move into second in the Atlantic and get two important wins.

When was the last time we cleaned a back-to-back like this?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

good win for a second there I thought they were going to have another 4th qtr collapse


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(206, 15, 65) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">TORONTO RAPTORS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>37</td><td>8-17</td><td>1-1</td><td>9-11</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>13</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>26</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jorge Garbajosa, FC</td><td>32</td><td>3-9</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rasho Nesterovic, C</td><td>17</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>32</td><td>5-11</td><td>2-3</td><td>8-8</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Parker, GF</td><td>39</td><td>2-11</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrea Bargnani, F</td><td>23</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, GF</td><td>18</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, GF</td><td>12</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td>16</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kris Humphries, F</td><td>14</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*32-80*</td><td>*8-19*</td><td>*31-33*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*29*</td><td>*40*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*103*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*42.1%*</td><td>*93.9%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 14 (17)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(34, 94, 168) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">NEW YORK KNICKS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td>28</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>41</td><td>6-18</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>14</td><td>16</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>41</td><td>10-18</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-11</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>30</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>34</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Renaldo Balkman, F</td><td>23</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>31</td><td>4-13</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*39-87*</td><td>*6-23*</td><td>*16-20*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*32*</td><td>*44*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*100*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*44.8%*</td><td>*26.1%*</td><td>*80.0%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 16 (24)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

where my TJ Ford haters at?


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

For that last rebound, I have to mention Parker, it was him who was in the melee and who tipped the O reb to Garbo... So props to AP for the play that saved the game!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn, Rasho really was the reason we were in the lead for most of the game, he really shut down Curry


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yay Raptors!

Nearly broke down in the forth but I'm glad the team was able to battle it out and clean up the back-to-back games. =)

Second in the never-stable Atlantic now!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> where my TJ Ford haters at?


Because some of us harsly criticize Ford for his faulty style and careless ways we're now haters? He's playing alot more under control now (funny, considering the Raptors are more of a half-court team now) compared to how he played in the first 7 or 8 games. Not everything is black and white.

The TJ Ford we've seen in the past 5 games is a different Ford than what we've seen in the first 5 games. That much is undeniable.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

well we finally won back to back games!!!! YAY RAPTORS!! but i have to say, Eddy Curry had a SOLID.. SOLID game...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

trick said:


> Because some of us harsly criticize Ford for his faulty style and careless ways we're now haters? He's playing alot more under control now (funny, considering the Raptors are more of a half-court team now) compared to how he played in the first 7 or 8 games. Not everything is black and white.
> 
> The TJ Ford we've seen in the past 5 games is a different Ford than what we've seen in the first 5 games. That much is undeniable.


I've said it many times by now, a new, young point guard on a young team will take a while to gel and get comfortable playing with each other. Eventhough that seems like common sense, there are still a lot of people on this board that after only a few games were criticizing TJ Ford's talent, basketball IQ, maturity, the start calderon chants, etc. I would like to see how many of those people start hopping on the Ford bandwagon after the guy shows why BC got him, and why he was worth giving up Villaneuva to get.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Brown_Balla said:


> well we finally won back to back games!!!! YAY RAPTORS!! but i have to say, Eddy Curry had a SOLID.. SOLID game...


i haven't given up on Curry yet, and i think that the Knicks are paying him too much to give up on him.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Come on now. You still have to criticize TJ's bball IQ and floor generalship. He rushed several plays to get his own shot off which resulted in fast breaks for the Knicks. And he is just not creating easy looks for teammates very often, although that has improved a bit lately. He still dribbles into trouble and gets his shot blocked or throws bad floating passes out of the lane. He had his 4 official TOs last night but also had other plays that were as bad as a TO.

Guys like Marbury and Iverson put up big assist numbers all the time and are not considered great PG's so don't just look at numbers with TJ. He is a decent starting PG but nothing special at this point in his career. Nice drive down the middle late in the 4th Q though. Very strong.

The second unit built up a nice lead in the first half, not the starters. And then the starters let the lead get hacked down before the half.

As for the Raps this was a must win and they pulled it out in a back to back scenario. This gives them a legit chance at a 7 or 8 win month and gives them a much needed boost of confidence. But this was also against two lousy teams with D's that may be worse than our own.

When MoP returns FJones should not even see the floor again. He is killing us. With the bigger lineup Garbo gets some minutes at SF so all we need is AP, MoP, and Joey. This whole season is riding on Bargs. If he continues to improve steadily we have the balanced scoring we need. The second unit right now has very few options if Bargs is off his game. Calderon looks around and sees FJones, Rasho, Joey, and maybe Garbo. A fairly limited crew. Bargs makes it work. Jose is really counted on to be a 10ppg + scorer on the second unit.

For some reason Garbo was taking the nba 3 again last night instead of being a step closer where he has been on fire lately.

Raps won the game at the FT line which is how they won in pre-season. Shot very well there and at the 3pt line.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

garbo is 2-5 from 3pt and 3-9 FG

He shot better from 3 than from 2.

Garbo needs to get higher FG%, especially if he's to shoot 9 balls a game.


I agree that Jones needs to sit longer, but the Jones of the beginning of the season was great, we need that energize, cut to the basket jones, hopefully he'll get motivated by a sophmore graham that turned it around and gets more minutes over him.

I hope he picks up Garbo's traits, and hussles and rebounds. If he does that well, the # of shots will come to him and he won't need to force stupid shots. He was 0-5 yesterday!!!! and I'd say 3 or 4 of those shots were ill advised.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I've said it many times by now, a new, young point guard on a young team will take a while to gel and get comfortable playing with each other. Eventhough that seems like common sense, there are still a lot of people on this board that after only a few games were criticizing TJ Ford's talent, basketball IQ, maturity, the start calderon chants, etc. I would like to see how many of those people start hopping on the Ford bandwagon after the guy shows why BC got him, and why he was worth giving up Villaneuva to get.


You have got to be kidding me... :laugh:

So I guess picking apart a player's weaknesses means I'm hater. Pointing out where he should improve means I'm a hater. Grilling Ford because realizing how important he is for this team in the future means I'm a hater. The world is that black and white to you, huh? 

There are also reasons why Calderon has been playing the majority of fourth quarters in some games, why Mitchell decide to give TJ some quick hooks in some games, and why the Raptors (as a whole) look like they're moving about like headless chickens in some games. All of this can be attributed to TJ Ford. I don't see why my criticisms of Ford is that much than you're "he still needs time to gel with his new teammates". But I guess I like breaking things down into greater detail and not generalizing things.

But I can see a discussion with you will only result in a "I'm right, you're wrong" attitude.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ugly ugly game. but in the end a W for the raps. thats all that matters. are we first in our group?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I didn't get to watch the game, and yeah, I heard it was an ugly one. But meh, a win is a win right? I'll take it. It's nice to see the Texas duo with double-doubles respectively. We're second in the Atlantic and 1/2 game behind Atlanta for the last and final playoff spot in the East, baby!

*LET'S GO RAPTORS!*


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope Humphries starts to get some consistent minutes off the bench, He was great last night. He provided a lot of energy of the bench, I think he was perfect from the field and the FT line and got 9pts


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

trick said:


> There are also reasons why Calderon has been playing the majority of fourth quarters in some games, why Mitchell decide to give TJ some quick hooks in some games, and why the Raptors (as a whole) look like they're moving about like headless chickens in some games. All of this can be attributed to TJ Ford. I don't see why my criticisms of Ford is that much than you're "he still needs time to gel with his new teammates". But I guess I like breaking things down into greater detail and not generalizing things.
> 
> But I can see a discussion with you will only result in a "I'm right, you're wrong" attitude.


Let's just see if the Raptors are running around mindlessly come March. Unless Ford gets injured, which is quite possible, it should be easy to see who's right. Actually, if you look at my point, I'm the one that's looking at things in greater details. If you are one of those people that were tearing Ford apart after the first several games, then I don't see how those assessments are more in-depth than someone who's waiting to make his judgement on Ford after 30-40 games.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Let's just see if the Raptors are running around mindlessly come March. Unless Ford gets injured, which is quite possible, it should be easy to see who's right. Actually, if you look at my point, I'm the one that's looking at things in greater details. If you are one of those people that were tearing Ford apart after the first several games, then I don't see how those assessments are more in-depth than someone who's waiting to make his judgement on Ford after 30-40 games.


Once again you go into extremes.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the team looks a lot better these days, imo. even when we squander leads, our swagger doesn't appear to take as much of a hit as it did in years past, and even earlier this season. i like how that's improved. the team also appears to be on the same page more often than they were several weeks ago, and i only expect that to become more obvious as we move along.

if you look around the league, you can't help but feel excited by what we're seeing with our guys (imo). we're looking better and better with each week, both individually and collectively, and i guess that can be attributed to all the change, but the fact is that most teams in this league have hinted at their respective ceilings already. we haven't even done that... yet. we started this season with a ton of unknowns to sort out, and we were either going to benefit from them or not. as we've turned over our cards to date, our position has only looked brighter and brighter with each one.

i think it's also important to remember that we haven't yet revealed nearly all of our 'unknowns'. the way this team will improve with a meaningful, consistent contribution from mo peterson has not been witnessed, fred jones is waist deep in a slump right now, anthony parker (imo) has more to offer than he's shown, tj ford is still in development as a final product at the helm of this team, andrea bargnani is a promising rook getting progressively more accustomed to the league, etc. there's a lot left to see before we really know what we have here.

but i love how we're infusing ourselves with confidence as we figure it out- and not, conversely, just realizing that we're not good enough. i think that's important. i think we're handling this stage of our change rather well. it could've easily been a lot less exciting for me- but i'm pretty excited right now.

peace


----------

